# Meet Flash



## Joe4d

passed vet check today, be coming home in next week or so. 
11yo calm cool collected guy. previous life had him a family trail horse. used to camping and group trail rides. Rode him yesterday. Pretty excited to get him home.


----------



## morganarab94

What a handsome guy! Arabian?? He looks like he will be great with endurance! Congrats!


----------



## Roperchick

*drool* wow gorgeous guy. Definitely looks like he was made to do endurance haha


----------



## tinyliny

Shazam! what did you do to deserve him?


----------



## Jake and Dai

Oooh he is handsome! Congratulations!


----------



## waresbear

He is certainly named correctly, Flash is very flashy! Congrats, you picked a good one.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Wow! Great looking guy! Well worth your wait in looking for a partner huh? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

he is very pretty nicely built horse , and a gorgeous color .


----------



## Celeste

Nice!! Tell us more! I want all the details you can give.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Very nice! He's a good looking guy, can't wait to see how he goes for you!


----------



## Chevaux

Yes indeed - a very handsome fellow. You'll be moving to the front of the pack in short order, Joe!


----------



## Joe4d

PB arabian. 15-1 maybe 15.2, dont have his papers in hand so cant post pedigree till I go back and pick him up. QH mentality. English trained. will be working on neck reining soon. went with a pretty well respected endurance trainer to pick out a horse of me. Came up with 3, one I think phsically has more potential , as in he's built like a tevis winner. But one I picked out much calmer, hes more a of a been there done that horse. trails camping, pushed cows. Drove out and rode him made a deal contingent on vet check. Was actually able to get vet out today, all looked good, will go pick him up in week or so, gotta fix a tranny leak in the dodge.


----------



## egrogan

Gorgeous-love the second shot, he looks ready to just explode up off the ground. 

Can't wait to hear all about him, I was following your other thread as you looked at different prospects.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

He looks like a nice, solid horse with enough room in his thorax for some heart and lungs. Very nice horse.


----------



## Eole

Gorgeous, well balanced in conformation; congratulations! Very flashy indeed. He might be cool headed and experienced, but seem to have the "spunk" for endurance as well.

Keep us posted on how he adapts to his new life and training.


----------



## Horsesaplenty

very nice! I like his looks!


----------



## phantomhorse13

He is certainly lovely and sounds to be exactly what you were looking for in terms of personality and training. Can't wait till you get him home!


----------



## Joe4d

yes, I decided to trust some people that know me, and the sport way better, and like I said , narrowed it down to 3 horses for me. Once I had some conversations with the trainer this one was picked out. Although we did discuss the other two. I liked the big mare from Cre farms, but honestly beyond my skill level to handle and train. This guy is pretty much readdy to ride after a few gettting to know each other in the round pen sessions.


----------



## Zexious

Oh, he's lovely! Congratulations on the new addition <3


----------



## Dustbunny

Drop dead gorgeous. Looks like you done good!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Joe4d said:


> yes, I decided to trust some people that know me, and the sport way better, and like I said , narrowed it down to 3 horses for me. Once I had some conversations with the trainer this one was picked out. Although we did discuss the other two. I liked the big mare from Cre farms, but honestly beyond my skill level to handle and train. This guy is pretty much readdy to ride after a few gettting to know each other in the round pen sessions.


Smart way to pick a prospect! Lovely horse. 

If for some reason he doesn't work out for you, send him my way


----------



## Joe4d

I hope all works out. Seems pretty docile, got him home last night. Seem to be best buds with Bo today.


----------



## smrobs

If he's home, then why are there not more pictures???? *taps foot impatiently*

LOL, I really like his look. _Very_ nice horse.


----------



## Joe4d

played with tack today and did a bit of groundwork. My tucker seems like a pretty good fit. At least well enough to get him muscled up. Pretty sure I am gonna order a stonewall but want him to muscle up a bit first.


----------



## Celeste

It looks like that saddle will work out well. Have you ridden him yet?

He is really nice!


----------



## smrobs

Joe, he's gorgeous! Congrats, I think you've found a gem there.

One quick question from someone who doesn't know a darn thing about endurance saddles, what is that smaller D-ring just underneath the cantle for? My first thought is that it's designed to attach a back cinch if you wanted, but it seems to angle more toward the flank and, seems to me, that would make the back cinch hang at an awkward angle.


----------



## Faustinblack

Center fire rigging?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat

He's lovely -congrats!


----------



## Chevaux

He looks quite content there, Joe.


----------



## Joe4d

yes, smrob, google center fire rigging, I dont use it but its an option. handy place to hang stuff as well.


----------



## Sharpie

Gorgeous boy! Congratulations on getting him, getting him home, and soon, getting out on the trail!


----------



## Faustinblack

Ha ha, I was right for once!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d

First ride today, things went pretty well. Seems to be a fast learner. Doesnt seem to get upset at the same thing twice. 
Got a snorty and upset at first wooden bridge, walked over it a couple times, then the next ones he didnt pay any attention to.
Same thing with a group of camo soldiers coming through the woods. He ddint bolt or anything just stopped and snorted and tried to go opposite direction. Next group that passed he didnt pay any attention to.
QUite a bit better start than General Beauregard's. Seems like an all in all pretty sane fellow.


----------



## Faustinblack

Rikki is the same way. It's weird, I had always thought Arabs were nut jobs, I get one, and it turns out to be more sane than my quarter horse. And you must post more pics! Flash is a beautiful boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaHalford

Joe! More pics!

(please)


----------



## Joe4d

Still putting his tack together, did get reins, bit , headstall and some doodads in the mail this week.. Oh week is Sat-wed for me this week. So havent done much sense I rode him last week.


----------



## Joe4d

been riding him in my tucker, done petersburg twice, an labor day went to a friends house after working all night. Probably wasnt wisest plan. I hating riding with a group when I dont know the way. Ended up with alot more side of highway riding, combined with the typical group bullcrap. 
Only person that knows the way is all the way in the back, and the person in the front keeps constantly stopping. Got pretty anoying,. feet ( barefoot) seemd to be getting a bit ouchy, as even though I asked was quite a bit of gravel. Farrier is coming tommorrow morning. Really need to start putting some hard miles on him, but cant decide to try boots for one cycle or just go straight to shoes. Big trail ride coming up in two weeks. I do have a set of size 2 renegades, but not sure if they will fit. Maybe wait for farrier to trim one foot get measurement. If existing boot is good fit try em a few weeks if not nail on some cold hard steel.


----------



## Celeste

The cold hard steel is so much less trouble on ride days.


----------



## Faustinblack

I havent any issues with my Vipers.


----------



## Joe4d

i got a set of vipers on the way, hope they are right size, seems like they wanted to send me some that are to big.


----------



## Faustinblack

Did you measure him right after a trim? With the vipers you would rather have them too big than too small. Sure, they make an annoying clopping noise, but too small and they are a **** to use.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny

What a looker! Love his color and the pix are great...I wouldn't mind getting another Arab..looks and sounds like he will be a very fun horse to ride!! good luck with him!


----------



## Horse Poor

He is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Joe4d

well swing and a miss on the renegades, they sucked, think they were too big. Even though I was exact on measurements I let them send me the wrong size with me KNOWING it was the wrong size. ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR,,, so frustrated. just called my farrier to come put steel shoes on my horse so I can ride him 
My hobby is riding , not screwing around with new age hippy gadgets.


----------



## Celeste

Joe4d said:


> My hobby is riding , not screwing around with new age hippy gadgets.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Faustinblack

I love my hoofboots. And I am far from a hippy.


----------



## Celeste

Faustinblack said:


> I love my hoofboots. And I am far from a hippy.


I am probably more hippy than you are, but I really do like shoes just because they are so much easier to use for me. Maybe I'll change my mind one day. I'm sure that it is a lot more economical to use the boots. Some of us are a little slow to change our ways.


----------



## Faustinblack

I used shoes when I did barrel racing and all the rodeo events. But I like the fact that I can take them off after a ride, and have him walking around on his bare feet. Granted sometimes when Rikki is being a jerk, its kinda hard to get his boots on. But otherwise, to me, they are awesome.


----------



## Celeste

The only ones that I have used were some of the first easy boots that came out years ago. It took forever to put them on and then it took forever to get them off. They also has little spike things that dinged up the top of the hoof, which didn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## Faustinblack

That sounds almost painful. I use Renegades in the back and the new Vipers in the front.


----------



## Celeste

How long does it take you to put on all four?


----------



## Faustinblack

If I'm hustling, two mins. If he's being a twit, five mins.


----------



## Faustinblack

If his feet are nice and trimmed, it take maybe a min, he's getting a little long so it takes longer to get them settled better.


----------



## Faustinblack

This is him and his boots


----------



## AnitaAnne

I love the idea of the boots, cause it means I don't have to deal with a farrier unless I want them to trim. Also the hooves are stronger without the nail holes letting in bacteria. I've been riding barefoot for years, and my horse's feet are hard enough to ride on rocky trails barefoot, but not for longer distances. 

The problem being I am having a heck of a time fitting the boots to them, mainly lack of experience. Ideally I'd find a farrier that uses them, and willing to help me fit the horses and show me the way to trim them.


----------



## Faustinblack

Where are you from?


----------



## Cacowgirl

Joe-congratulations on your new horse. I was wrapped up in my own horse search, so didn't see this until today. And only a few pictures came through. I go get my new mare (a Morgan) on the 17th after a trip to CA that we booked a while ago. Are you renaming your horse? Or do you like his name -cause he is Flashy! Congratulations!


----------



## Joe4d

I named him, like all my horses after Dukes of Hazzard characters. 
I need to ride, just fed up on return shipping costs, boots , saddles, hoof boots, on and on. Weather is nice and I have my 4 day weekend cycles but setting in the house. Spent all day friday driving around a few tack shops hours away from me, Of course no saddles to be found that fit or are suitable. 
Online vendors that brag about how great they are fittting horses, yet expect you to bet $400 on them getting it right.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Faustinblack said:


> Where are you from?


Alabama


----------



## Joe4d

Ok got some pics of us all decked out in our riding duds, I did pick up a used wintec endurance that hasnt arrived yet, been riding him in the tucker, pretty much decided just to forgo all that trotting nonsense, we just walk and canter.


----------

